# Anybody going to the ARVE meet at HAVERINGLAND HALL PARK?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

This is out first meet in the bus now we have shaken it down (with help from the brilliant Duncan). 

I hope some of you peeps will be going to it 5 - 10 April as you have all been so helpful in our run up to buying the beast!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Anybody going to the ARVE meet at HAVERINGLAND HALL PARK*



DaMann said:


> This is out first meet in the bus now we have shaken it down (with help from the brilliant Duncan).
> 
> I hope some of you peeps will be going to it 5 - 10 April as you have all been so helpful in our run up to buying the beast!


Didn't even know it was on! 8O Another smart bit of advertising on the not so busy ARVE forum!
TBH, not sure I'd be interested in going anyway after our reception at Tatton a couple of years ago. To say it was "standoffish" would be putting it mildly. Recon you'll have much more fun on an MHF rally/meet, leastways, that's been my experience so far.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I wonder why we haven't had an invite? :lol: :lol: 
Come to think of it, I bet Duncan and Chris won't have had one either 8) :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm a member but my RV would look out of place with all the posh ones in their pictures


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Just caught up with this thread,
I haven't seen anything in the post yet Linda , must've put a 2nd class stamp on :lol: :lol: :wink: 


Chris


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

We certainly intended going but, as they say, lifes a b....
I decided to get Gladys, our Monaco Knight, MOT'd before going away. Rang the company that we've used before but found out they'd gone bust a few months ago. Rang round and was given the number of a commercial operation that could MOT it. Rang em, told em it was over 7.5 tons and 34 foot long. No problem, we do HGVs sez they. So we turned up only to be told they can't lift anything over 4 tons! Oh well, not to worry, so we turned round and set off back to the compound where we store her. Heading up the motorway I thought it was pulling a bit to the left but when we got back to the compound I got out to find smoke billowing out of the drivers side wheel arch and a pungent smell of burning oil. At least the oil seal had failed and probably the wheel bearing as well.
I rang a couple of people for advice (Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner and Paul at Dudleys, Cheers mates, much appreciated) and decided it needed professional help. Having called all of the local HGV companies and RV dealers only John at Logical could agree to have a look at it before Easter. I gave him the chassis numbers and said that he’d order the parts he didn’t have in stock.
Only a couple of weeks ago I was complaining about £180 odd quid for RAC membership. But on Duncans advice I gave them a call and was delighted with the immediate response. I was able to set a mutually agreeable time and venue for them to attend which gave me more than enough time to sort out everything else. 15 minutes before the appointed hour a recovery vehicle with spectacle lift turned up. “I don’t beleeev it” was my immediate thought. Turned out the low loader was on its way but he’d turned up to assist and started by removing the wheel trims in readiness.
Having given him a guided tour and cup of coffee the low loader arrived. 
Wow! What a piece of equipment. The artic unit uncoupled and pulled out of the way. He then plugged a remote control in and the whole front of the trailer slowly unfolded to create a 60’ long constant ramp from nose to tail. The two recovery drivers looked at each other and neither wanted to reverse Gladys onto the trailer so I offered to. Only problem was the trailer is 100’ wide and we’re 100.4” wide. Nervous? Me? You betcha! Actually it was straightforward enough until I tried to get out, 5’ off the ground and no safety net. 
Once I was safely on the ground a chain was put on at each end and then, once again the hydraulics lifted the nose of the trailer back into the conventional position. The tractor reversed back, connected up, suze cables reconnected and 8 o’clock in the evening they were gone. It’s a very strange experience watching your beloved RV disappearing down the road.
The following morning I got a call from John, the recovery company were onsite and ready to unload Gladys before 8am. By 10am John had removed all the wheels and found the drivers side wheel bearing had failed as had the oil seals on both sides.
Sadly part’s aren’t going to available in time so it’s very unlikely we’ll be there.
In the meantime Hats off to Duncan, John at Logical, and the RAC Arrivals scheme. Have a great Easter and enjoy the rally.


----------

